# :
!      2006     . ..  1  2      .       .  ,   .    ,    . :
1.             ?    -   ,    - ,  - ?
2.     ,     ()? 
3.     3  -  ? ..  ?
4.      ,    ?
5.     -  , ? ( - 1 / 10?)
6.           exel,    1200.     -  600. -       ?

----------


## ____83

!

1.     .      ""  ,   -.
2.      .
3.       3 , , ,     .
4.    ,  .
5.  .
6.   .
   .

----------


## ____83

,.4    :
     /, ,   , .

----------


## izbash

,  :   -,    , ,    ,    .   ?    ?   "  "      ,    ?       ""

----------


## Dimch

? .

----------


## ____83

,,     .  ,  .    .2,      ,, ,.

----------


## izbash

!  2 : 1.     ,       (  )    (  "   ..."       1-10),  ,   11-12     ? 2.        3- ,     "   -", ,    ,      ,      ,     ...  ...        Exel,  -    ?     !!!

----------


## Pomanoff

,      . ..      .

----------


## ____83

!      , ""  .    .11    ,  ,    . 
  :    ,  ,   ,     ),   .  xel  :No: .

----------

!         ?      , ...    ?       ?

----------


## ____83

,   :     ,    /.

----------


## igorexa200

!
     -? 
   - ""  - ?

----------

> ,   :     ,    /.


 !  )    (

----------

> !
>      -? 
>    - ""  - ?


  XML .      .  .   !    XL  .       .           XL   XML

----------


## ____83

> !  )    (


   ,  ( (()   .  !!!
 ,( !?),  ... 
      2  :  , , , /,  , .    .1.    ,         3 ,  -. , !!      (((

.. -,    XML ,.   ...

----------

)     !       !      (((   ! ) !

----------


## ____83

,   4.20.5      XML,         .  ,  .

----------

> ,   4.20.5      XML,         .  ,  .


, .     .      12  )))    XML    .....

----------

!      .      ,   . .     ""   ?

----------


## izbash

,     -  .

----------


## ____83

> !      .      ,   . .     ""   ?


       ?     ?

----------

?????  .       .   .        "  2"         (((    ?      "  "   9  " !  10.2 .     ?

----------


## igorexa200

> ?????  .       .   .


   ...
      .xml ? 
   ...  ... :Frown:

----------

> ...
>       .xml ? 
>    ...  ...


     )   xml .  !            ! .... !     !  !!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     !

----------


## _

!
 ,   ...
    ,     .
    ,          ( ,  - )...
      (    ),    ,    .
    1.
  ,  :
1.   ...
   ,   -? 
,   ..?   ?
   815  09.08.12  11  12    ...

----------


## ____83

> ?????  .       .   .        "  2"         (((    ?      "  "   9  " !  10.2 .     ?


 :     ,  ,    .   .(.,        -    /    9,  10.2)       .

----------

.    ""    .    .   )

----------


## ____83

> !
>  ,   ...
>     ,     .
>     ,          ( ,  - )...
>       (    ),    ,    .
>     1.
>   ,  :
> 1.   ...
>    ,   -? 
> ...


     (  .!)     1  2 .  20.09.2012.
       -,   .
    ,  ,   ,      1   ,   -(  2 .  ).    .2:  ,            XML  ( ) ,,,,-.

----------


## _

, 83!
   ,   -  ?
    ,    ?
    - ,      :Frown:

----------

> , 83!
>    ,   -  ?
>     ,    ?
>     - ,


   .   ....    )   .   ,     XML (  !) .     .     ,    ,         ,   (  ,     ),      (/),  !       .        (),    .   !   .   . ...  ____ :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

!
     ?
     ?

----------


## ____83

> !
>      ?
>      ?


 ,  . ))

http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=8206

----------


## ____83

> , 83!
>    ,   -  ?
>     ,    ?
>     - ,


       () .  , ,       30   0.5 : 10   -- , 20  - .         200  -   0.5 (100,5:10)  .. - ...

----------


## _

, 83.
- .
        .
,  ...

----------

xml.         -.
     xml  -,           ,   
  , / ,     ( )   ,     
 /.          *.xml.       PROIZVOD.xml.
       11  12.          ,   ,
       4:   .       *.xml,    
  ,        (  ).
    ,     .
,  ,             11 / 12 ,       
 *.xml.        -,       .
 , ,   ,      ,       1-  11  12     .
  ,       ,   .        xml,
     .          (.    http://r12.alcolicenziat.ru/
   ),       http://r12.alcolicenziat.ru/.       http://r12.alcolicenziat.ru/,
https://service.fsrar.ru/.
  .     .    . .      12,         .    xml

----------

.    ?     ?

----------


## _

,    , ,    " "          ,          xml?

 ,      ?   -    Store House,   .
         ,      ?

----------

!!!         .       ((((        .    12              .   ?     xml         2.             .     )))                           ,      .        .    )

----------

> ,    , ,    " "          ,          xml?
> 
>  ,      ?   -    Store House,   .
>          ,      ?


   .         . xml      .      . ____83    .

----------


## _

, !
  ,     ...

      ,    ...
    Store House,     .

----------


## ____83

> .    ?     ?


  11

----------


## nasemia

?        6   100 .                 5-6 ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ____83

> ?        6   100 .                 5-6 ,


        ,..         .,    .

----------

http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/poryadok-p...iya-deklaracii

----------


## ____83

> http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/poryadok-p...iya-deklaracii





 9  2012 .    815








    ,
  ()   , 
   , 



" ,        ,                          ."
       (((

----------


## Leo87

, : 1)       -  ? 2)      . : ""-,  - ,   
-  ""    ?

----------

-  /         ( , ,  )? 
   .

----------


## ____83

> -  /         ( , ,  )? 
>    .


   /    /.

----------


## ____83

> , : 1)       -  ? 2)      . : ""-,  - ,   
> -  ""    ?


       -    , ,     ,   .

----------

,          1 ?    ?     1-    ..    !    !    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _

> .         . xml      .      . ____83    .


 ,  ,     83,   .
    01.01.12   /?
     ,   2011    ?
-     /     2012 ?

----------

*_*,   ...        ... , , , ..      ...

1 + 1 - 1 = 1
2 + 2 - 2 = 2
...
n + n - n = n

    :
1 + 2 + ... + n = 

 i  ,       i
        ...

----------

n-    ...         ...

----------


## Anton P.

- .
    (11  12)  ",    "  520 ?
 ,     .

----------


## ____83

> - .
>     (11  12)  ",    "  520 ?
>  ,     .


  .12

----------


## obshepit

,  ,      ?   ?    XML     ?      :     Word.,   Excel,        ...




> XML .      .  .   !    XL  .       .           XL   XML

----------


## _

> *_*,   ...        ... , , , ..      ...
> 
> 1 + 1 - 1 = 1
> 2 + 2 - 2 = 2
> ...
> n + n - n = n
> 
>     :
> 1 + 2 + ... + n = 
> ...


    , .
 ,    ...
 ,    , - .

----------


## Anton P.

*____83*, 
 !

,        " ..."?
  ,    "".  , .
    .

 .

----------


## Lemori

:
"  277 	 '000000000003' :  '520'       'String'    Enumeration."
 ,  520    ?

----------


## ____83

[QUOTE=Anton P.;53805812]*____83*, 
 !

,        " ..."?
  ,    "".  , .
    .

"      :
            ,    .
      , ,   .    -.     ,  .

----------


## ____83

> ,  ,     83,   .
>     01.01.12   /?
>      ,   2011    ?
> -     /     2012 ?


 4  2011.,    .         - ,  75-80%     1.    01.01.12,    .
- , ,    , .  4     .
     -    ,       . 
                   01.01.12.          ,          . ..          .

----------


## igorexa200

> ,        " ..."?
>   ,    "".  , .


!
  ...  :Smilie: 

    .   -   * .   .*   ?????? 
   .  
  -    **   ???????

----------


## igorexa200

> -     ???????


   - ...
 -  ,          .     .
 ?      


> .   .


  ??????  :Frown:

----------



----------


## Anton P.

> 


         .  ,      .
  -    e-mail  xls-.
 , .


   .
,  ,   ,       .11 " ..."
   -    .
   ""  , ..  .

----------


## ____83

> !
>   ... 
> 
>     .   -   * .   .*   ?????? 
>    .  
>   -    **   ???????


  !    :  --- .  .      .

----------


## ____83

> .  ,      .
>   -    e-mail  xls-.
>  , .
> 
> 
>    .
> ,  ,   ,       .11 " ..."
>    -    .
>    ""  , ..  .


        .

----------


## igorexa200

> :  --- .  .      .


.  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Anton P.

*____83*,

!!!

----------


## _

> 4  2011.,    .         - ,  75-80%     1.    01.01.12,    .
> - , ,    , .  4     .
>      -    ,       . 
>                    01.01.12.          ,          . ..          .


  , 83!
   ,   "",        -   :Smilie: 
,       ,      01.01.12 - ...

----------


## ____83

*_*, 
   ,    , , 1 ,  . :Dance2:       ,   ...

----------


## findirds

:    ,      ..  ,    ,   -     ,      ,  ?

----------

,  -       -

----------


## ____83

*findirds*, 
 .   ,  .

----------


## findirds

,      .   :        .    ,      .  ?

----------


## _

> 9  2012 .    815
> 
> 
> 
>     ,
>   ()   , 
>    , 
> 
> " ,        ,                          ."
>        (((


       .

----------


## findirds

:     ,    .      ,      , ..  .      ?

----------


## ____83

> :     ,    .      ,      , ..  .      ?


     ?    ?  , .
     .            ?

----------


## findirds

,     .          .         .     ,    .

----------


## ____83

> ,     .          .         .     ,    .


      ?   ?
        ,    -   ,      ,  " "    "  ,   "   .

----------


## _

, !
   ,     ,          ,  -  1-      ,       .
 ,   ?

----------


## ____83

> , !
>    ,     ,          ,  -  1-      ,       .
>  ,   ?


  .    ,   ,  ,      .

----------


## _

,  83!
  .
-    ,         ?
      .

----------


## mainirina

> ,  83!
>   .
> -    ,         ?
>       .


      1      23.08.2012.  231.
  0,5%  8,6%    500,
  8,6% -  510

----------

20    19

----------


## mainirina

> 20    19


20

----------

2   1   ,        ,   ?   ?

----------

> 2   1   ,        ,   ?   ?


       -   ,    .  ?

----------


## mainirina

> 2   1   ,        ,   ?   ?


     1     1.,    ,      1 .      2 .       1 .   .   4.20.24  .     ,            :Wink:

----------

.      ,     .              .  . ,           ,      (),       ,        ,       .       2  .  ,    .    ?

----------


## findirds

> ?   ?
>         ,    -   ,      ,  " "    "  ,   "   .


   .    ,       "".      ,      ,     "    " -     ,       .          , ..        .       "  ,   ",          ,           .   !

----------

()    xml
      1000

----------


## oleg_vrn

.   ?        -   *  ?

----------


## mainirina

> .   ?        -   *  ?



 :yes: 
 ,   -   10, 1  = 10

----------


## nasemia

,        (  )    ?

----------


## ____83

> ,        (  )    ?


     ,   1  2 .   .

----------


## Pomanoff

,           ,
  4  2011    2012       .

----------


## ""

,     ! :Frown:         ,  ,          1   2  ,

----------

. .     260          1,2%  9,0%,        ,  , -, -  ..,
   ?

----------


## mainirina

> . .     260          1,2%  9,0%,        ,  , -, -  ..,
>    ?


 260

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.    ,           .       20 ,    20  - ,      21.  ? (    ).  , !!!     )))  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:

----------

*Z0L0TK0*, 21,  ,

----------


## ____83

:yes: 


> 21

----------


## KISA15

,       xml    "  3 	 ""     "".   : "".???               1 !!!  ,    3- !!!    3-     -  ,       -   ... ....   ...

----------

> ,       xml    "  3 	 ""     "".   : "".???               1 !!!  ,    3- !!!    3-     -  ,       -   ... ....   ...


      . 
,    ,  "11       "  .

----------


## KISA15

> . 
> ,    ,  "11       "  .


      ...    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

,   .       ?        .
     ?

----------


## Hausger



----------


## Liann

> ,   .       ?        .
>      ?


       . (      ).      ,    ,      .

----------

> . (      ).      ,    ,      .


   1        ?

----------


## Liann

> 1        ?


.  .      11  12   .xml,    XML-     (        .).

----------


## -

1  2013 ,      2012 ? 4  ,   01.01.2013 .

----------


## ____83

> 1  2013 ,      2012 ? 4  ,   01.01.2013 .


1 .2013 .   .
                   .

----------


## -

.   4 .  01.01.2013  .        ,    ,   .      2013?     :     .   .    .

----------


## ____83

:yes: 


> .   4 .  01.01.2013  .        ,    ,   .      2013?     :     .   .    .

----------


## 2013

.
     ()    ,  ,         ?

----------


## GH

?  ? ,.
  1  2013 . (   , ),,      .   .:  3    4-  (  70 ). ,  -   ).   -       .        :      ...    ,    ...?                -   .    :   4   12 -   1  ..       ?   ?  .

----------


## igorexa200

> :   4   12 -   1  ..       ?   ?  .


   .
 ...     -  ....
,     ...? 
, ,  ...

----------


## GH

> .
>  ...  ..


    . :   .               ?     .::   ,       -.,   :   9  , ... ..    ??    :11- ...    :       ,   ...
  -            " ", . :yes:         :  " "...

----------

:     ,   ...          ?!!!

----------


## GH

-?  ?         .

----------


## ____83

> -?  ?         .


  1    " - " , :  ,    "  ".

----------

.
 ,         ,     .  ,      .  . .         .(      -  ).   .

----------

